
Telegram will share data with law enforcement authorities - sssssssssnake
https://telegram.org/privacy
======
mtmail
"If Telegram receives a court order that confirms you're a terror suspect, we
may disclose your IP address and phone number to the relevant authorities."

Is that surprising for any company or different from what they said
previously?

------
northfoxz2015
I think it is normal for a company to do these kind of things, but not
Telegram.

